# Hymer wood rot



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

I recently bought a 1990 coachbuilt and knowing the fate of old campers and caravans I expected to find some wood rot somewhere,,,,,, 

Found it!! 

It's in the bottom outside frame and the underside of the floor on the right hand rear corner. The rot appears to be confined to the very corner although there are some softness to some of the edges of the floor underside as well . This position is directly under the fridge adjacent to the main entry door. This area is surrounded by vunerable points for water ingress including the gas exhaust from the fridge and two plastic vents for the same and also the roof ladder mountings, rear light cluster and of course the door frame itself. 

When we've been away for this final weekend of the season I'll be taking the fridge out and resealing all of the potential ingress points as well as cutting out all the rotten wood I can find and making good.

My question to you all is; can you recommend any products I can use to preserve the remaining wood around the repairs,, to seal the wood underside against water ingress or to help in any way in my not inconsiderable task.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Erm, well, the obvious product that springs to mind is to use marine ply first of all to replace the rotten wood. then, I s'pose, a decent quality yacht varnish type stuff to protect the rest of the timber. 

Underneath, not certain, as there was a thread on here about the use of an underseal which actually promoted the rotting of the floor of the owners vehicle. 

For the sealant, I'd go for a non setting waterproof mastic in the sikaflex range, but thats only 'cos I know the product, but if you ask Snelly, Eddievanbitz, Nuke, or Damondunc, they're infinitely more expert than me. So their input would be technically more up to date than mine, so being more reliable.


----------



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

Has no one else had this problem and sorted it themselves??


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Caravan underfloors are left un-treated if memory serves me right and looking at my Hymer so is that apart from probably being a marine type ply.

You must be getting water in from the top not the bottom as you say.

I would get it done professionally unless you were a real dab hand and had the knowledge of water ingress and how to re-seal satisfactory.

Hope you get sorted.

Johnny F


----------



## 107382 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Rotten Plywood*

When repairing use an epoxy glue system. West epoxy is a marine system which has excellent soaking properties and will ensure no further rot. I have even used it on rotten wood and it has bonded and sealed it as a permanent repair..


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry to disagree with Bandy about the yacht varnish, but I wouldn't use anything that forms a skin. :roll:   

Water is bound to get under it as it's never going to be perfect, and once it does it's trapped and invisible. 8O 

Better IMO to use a penetrating wood preservative and re-do it a couple of times during the couple of months following your repair job. That way you will be sure it has soaked well in.

Finnegan's Waxoil is mucky and horrid (not nasty - just "greasy") but it's only a soft wax dissolved in a solvent carrier. If it's warm when you apply the stuff it will creep into every little nook and cranny.  

It stays mucky forever and gathers dust and dirt, so you may not want to use it, but it is just about the ultimate preservative if renewed every couple of years.

Just my opinions as usual.


----------

